# Would this work?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
From a reply from Joe on touring in Germany on the other thread about a publication he recommends..

I had a look at this and it comes out at £23.00 quid or so and they appear to come out every year, which beggars the question has anybody got an older edition they no longer use or need but would still have information that is still relevant.

Which brings me round to the point of maybe having a section somewhere, maybe where members can say what books, publications etc that they no longer use but would maybe of use to others, and they would give to other members for the cost of the postage or donation to whatever.

Or members could ask if anybody has any publications relating to whatever they need, on a give or for small cost or lend basis.

Haven't a clue about any copyright issues if there are any.

Maybe save binning them.

Just a thought.

ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We already have a >Giveaways< forum if thats any good.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I thought only publications relating to travel, tagged on to this area of interest in this part of the forum.

The give away is great but too wide a net.

ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry Ray my copy is about 4 years and we will keep for a few more years

if you have a tomtom you can download the Bordatlas from the tomtom site

joe


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Joe, seems that the download is not available for the latest models, only the units that are managed via the Tomtom home programme not the units needing My Tomtom (like the 1005 camper).
Unless you can advise otherwise?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

yes John it is in tomtom home don't they have down loads in my tomtom 

joe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You can get the most up to date Bordatlas POI's direct from source...

http://www.bordatlas.de/overlays_en.php

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Plug in your tomtom on the puter.

1/ Select Add traffic voices and other services.

2/ Click the arrow in the sub menu until you get Points of interest.

3/ Click top box (recommended items)

4/ Under select country click Germany in this case.

5/ Go to bottom of the list and click till you get to page 73, if you are a numpty like me start from the end it is only a 3 clicks back.

6/ You will find various stellar aire thingies in the menu to load on to the tomtom.. 

I hope these are right, if not let me know please.

I hope that helps.

ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yes Pete , but still requires Tomtom home to install to device (I think) so no good for modern units


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Yes Pete , but still requires Tomtom home to install to device (I think) so no good for modern units


With my 'Start' I can hit the 'Add community content' after clicking the TomTom icon in the icon tray. You can then browse your 'My documents' and then download to the sat. nav.

That is how I downloaded the POIs in question.

Hope that helps.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Yes Pete , but still requires Tomtom home to install to device (I think) so no good for modern units


Not so, if you read the link properly you can also download the zipfile direct to your PC without the TTHome software.

http://www.bordatlas.de/overlay_load.php?id=93

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Pete

is the stelplatz bit the caravan section or full download

joe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

joedenise said:


> Pete
> 
> is the stelplatz bit the caravan section or full download
> 
> joe


If you mean for the TTHome version then you need the 'Bordatlas complete' version.

The 'caravan' one only lists stellplatze that also accept caravans.

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...a=X&ei=z_7-UIDsNsjL0QWvnoHoDA&ved=0CDUQ7gEwAA

Downloads for most sat navs

joe


----------

